# Comments Draft Off-Road Vehicle Plan



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
August 11, 2005

Contact:
Steve Kubisiak 517-373-1665
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Public Invited to Comment on Draft Off-Road Vehicle Plan

State recreation officials announced today that the Off-Road Vehicle (ORV) Trails Advisory Board has released a draft plan for comprehensive management of ORV use in Michigan, and that the public is invited to review and comment on the plan. The plan provides strategic direction for the management of ORV use on public lands administered by the Department of Natural Resources.

"Public review and comment are integral parts of the planning process," said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. "These public comments will be incorporated into the final plan."

The draft plan provides a legislative and planning history of Michigan's ORV program and provides recommendations to guide future management. It integrates ORV management with the DNR's core mission to conserve, protect and provide for public use and enjoyment of Michigan's natural resources, for current and future generations.

Copies of the draft Michigan ORV Plan are available on the DNR's Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnrorvplan.

A limited number of hard copies are available by contacting Diana Cosper by phone at 517-335-3284 or via email at [email protected]. 

Written comments should be emailed to [email protected], or citizens can mail written comments to DNR-Forest, Mineral and Fire Management, Attn: Steve Kubisiak, P.O. Box 30452, Lansing, MI 48909-7952. Comments must be postmarked no later than midnight Monday, Sept. 12. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Attached and following are the July 7, 2005 Natural Resources Commission meeting minutes as approved on August 11, 2005.

2005 Off-Road Vehicle (ORV) Plan 

Jim Radabaugh, Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Division, presented an update on the 2005 ORV Plan and Advisory Board. In 1979, the first ORV Plan was finalized as mandated by Public Act 319 of 1975. This plan was a clear message supporting the DNR's core mission to conserve, protect and provide for public use and enjoyment of Michigan's natural resources for present and future generation. It also acknowledged the Department of Natural Resources' (DNR) need for partners in managing ORVs. Currently the DNR has 2,012 miles of designated trails, 517 miles of designated routes, 2,198 acres of designated riding/scramble areas, and five major scramble areas (St. Helen Motor Sport Area, Black Mountain, Silver Lake State Park, Bull Gap on national forest land and, and the Mounds at Genesee County Park). In addition, there is an estimated 9,300 miles of state and national forest roads open to ORV use in the Upper Peninsula (UP).

In February 2004, through a contract with Michigan State University, surveys were conducted with Michigan ORV trail managers, county sheriffs, county road commissions, and state trail administrators, and a plan update process was initiated. Workshops were held with ORV trail maintenance grant recipients and environmental restoration grant recipients. Public information meetings were held in Lansing, Grayling, and Marquette, and input was received from 64 individuals. The draft plan will be ready for review by staff and then to the ORV Advisory Board by its scheduled meeting on August 10, 2005. The draft will also be posted on the DNR web site for public comments.

The ORV Advisory Board was established by statute in 1991, then abolished by the Governor in July 1995 when all statutory authority was transferred to the NRC. The NRC reestablished the Committee in October 1995. The NRC reaffirmed the Committee's roles and responsibilities in March 2002 as follows:

* Evaluating ORV policy, rules, regulations and standards;
* Developing criteria for grants;
* Preparing statewide ORV plan;
* Identifying forest trails, routes and areas that should be designated by the Department;
* Evaluating the effectiveness of the ORV Safety Education and Training Program;
* Identifying land areas needing restoration;
* Evaluating effectiveness of the "closed unless posted open" rule;
* Expanding options for long-term restoration and maintenance of the ORV system.

The ORV Advisory Committee is made up of three members representing ORV users and dealers; two members representing natural resource, conservation or environmental groups; one member representing the general public at large; one member must be a county sheriff and represent law enforcement; and at least one of the seven members shall be from the Upper Peninsula. Three vacancies currently exist. Meetings of the Committee are held quarterly, or as necessary to conduct business. 

ORV Safety Education

Lieutenant Creig Grey, Law Enforcement Division, said that ORV safety education has been lacking over the past several years. It has been difficult to locate where classes are to be held, difficult to get kids to the classes due to busy schedules and distance and difficulty getting their ORVs to the classes, etc. The Department of Education previously ran the ORV education program. In October 2003, the Legislature transferred the program to the DNR. The Department of Education had taught, on average, about 3,000 students annually (approximately 11 percent of the students required to take the training). The DNR has recruited more instructors, primarily through the county sheriffs' departments. Since October 1, 2004, approximately 6,400 students have been trained. A work group has been formed, including instructors who taught under the Department of Education, and the newer instructors to attempt to develop a model program for ORV safety education. It appears that it will result in an ATV, quad-runner and a motorcycle program. He believes that the outcome will be a good education program with the goal of making it accessible to those who need training and to train approximately 10,000 students per year.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I was hoping to see a change in the age requirements for driving a atv on state land. Having to be 14 to drive a atv on state land is nuts. For now my younger kids will have to stick to there dirt bikes. I did email my commets to the commission.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

bulletslinger, 
Here is additional time for you and your friends to comment further.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 13, 2005

Contacts: 
Steve Kubisiak 517-373-1665
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Public Comment Period Extended on Draft Off-Road Vehicle Plan

State recreation officials today announced an extension to the public comment period on a draft comprehensive plan for management of off-road vehicles (ORVs). The draft plan has been available for public comment since Aug. 11, and the new comment period will extend until Oct. 12. 

The plan provides strategic direction for management of ORV use on public lands administered by the Department of Natural Resources. 

"Public review and comment is an integral part of the planning process," said Dick Ranney, chair of the Off-Road Vehicle Trails Advisory Board. "The extension of the public comment period will maximize the opportunity for public comment that will be considered in the final plan."

The draft plan provides for a legislative and planning history of Michigan's ORV program and provides recommendations to guide future management. It integrates ORV management with the DNR's core mission to conserve, protect and provide for public use and enjoyment of Michigan's natural resources for current and future generations. 

Copies of the draft ORV plan can be found on the DNR's Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr under the Recreation & Camping section. A limited number of hard copies are available by contacting Diana Cosper by phone at 517-335-3284 or via email at [email protected].

Written comments should be emailed to [email protected], or citizens can mail written comments to DNR Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Division, Attn: Steve Kubisiak, P.O. Box 30452, Lansing, Michigan 48909-7952. Comments must be postmarked no later than midnight on Wednesday, Oct. 12.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

